# Side effects of injections



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi all,

when I was on clomid it was made very clear there could be side effects; mood swings, headaches, aches, nausea, fatigue, spotting.  This is even in the clomid leaflet.  When I was given the menogon, they didn't mention side effects.  I have had really painful swelling where I inject which lasts for days,(even the injection the nurse did for me had the same reaction, apparently I am too sensitive),  nausea and now spotting. I never spot mid-cycle, I didn't on clomid either.  there is nothing in the menogon leaflet about spotting!!.  I really feel left in the dark  .  Has anyone else had problems?.  Tonight is my last injection and I have an appt on monday,  I am really worried the spotting means we won't be able to go ahead and we are going to have to abandon for the second month in a row  .  I am getting really tired of being positive when everything feels like it's working against me.

sorry to moan, but I am soooo tired of this right now.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Sorry I have never used menogon so don't know exactly.
Is your clinic open over the weekend? you could always ring them to put your mind at rest, if they are not open they must have a number you can call in an emergency.

Hoping its nothing bad for you and you don't have to abandon your cycle, the drugs do funny things to our bodies and everyone is different it may just be a side effect and your body reacting to the drug in a good way. don't give up   

Donna xx


----------

